# Message to all the High School students here



## MSwan (Jun 24, 2005)

If any of you are interested in going into theatre as a career and are looking for schools I would like to suggest taking a look at North Carolina School of the Arts. The have programs in Design & Production (where I got my BFA), Drama, Dance, Music, and Film. They are a state school and mount alm ost too many shows a year. I am from NC and just happened to stumble across the school so I figured I would mention it here just in case.

http://www.ncarts.edu/


----------

